# novas mini clone setup



## nova564t (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey everyone, this is my simple cloner.
View attachment cloning 001.jpg

This is Mom, Ive taken a couple dozen cuttings off her so far.
View attachment cloning 003.jpg

I use a stainless bowl, fill with nutes/water,
View attachment cloning 004.jpg

put in my fish bubbler rock,
View attachment cloning 005.jpg

cover to keep the light out fo the water, plug it in under the lights keeping it full I bubble for two weeks or until I see roots whichever comes first. 
View attachment clone trays 002.jpg

I use these 6 pack thingys from the grow shop.
So far I have about a 95 percent success rate. Let me know what ya think!!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks like what Rose and I use only on a smaller scale.


----------



## Locked (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice....you pretty much McGyvered a bubble cloner.......


----------



## nova564t (Feb 5, 2011)

It's all about doin it with a looooooow budget!


----------



## vdog (Feb 5, 2011)

ok now you need to mass produce that, and sell them for $350 a piece!  I like the store bought ezcloners results but all your paying for is a 2 pieces of black plastic molding, a water pump, a air pump, and inserts!  This is why I always check out the diy cloners, if it works thats all that matters!  Heres to having white spagetthi dangling in the next week.
:hubba:


----------



## nova564t (Feb 5, 2011)

I DIY most things including my alcohol.:spit: :spit:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 5, 2011)

Nova, I think that looks great, brilliant. Wish I had thought of it.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 6, 2011)

Pretty simple setup, thanks for the comments.


----------

